# Thor 12 weeks old



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thor is doing great! He is doing a good job with his training. He will sit, give me a handshake, and lye down. We are working on roll over and for it being the second day with that trick he is already showing how smart he really is. But I have a question... He only listens to me when I say sit or down when I have a treat in my hands but he won't if I don't :/ am I doing something wrong or is he not ready to do it without a bribe? Like when he's jumping up on my three year old he won't sit or get down if I say so, he'll only stop when I say no very firmly and clap my hands. He does great at night in his crate beside my bed. He eats very well still and he'll have his last set of shots next week, yay!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Try when doing training dont give him the treat every time use a verble marker as a reward like good boy or something. that way he will.lear he doesnt always have to get a treat as a reward. 


as for when you need him to stop doing something like with your three year old. do you just say sit and exspect him too do it or do you pretend you have a treat. hold your hand out like you normaly would when you have a treat. he should falow you for it. then go get him something for listening to you. 

but remember he is still a baby he still needs the insentive. in general the sit hand signle is normaly the t
iv got a treat signal too.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He is doing really well - better that he keeps doing so! 
If you are feeding him dry kibble put a little pot of it on the side in the rooms that he has access to... That way you'll always have a treat to hand!
You can break the treats up so he gets less, or sometimes just verbally reward.
Have you thought of clicker training?
My 8 year old collie works well without treats - but she still works better if she knows a reward is possible!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Love him 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey Marzi I haven't :/ how does that work? Can you provide me a link for that? He doesn't like dry kibble. I usually use cheese for training. Would Cheerios be ok to use? i thought that might be good to have handy. I heard that somewhere it is a good treat but not sure.


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Nvm I looked it up on YouTube and I'll be going tonight to get one. I looked into this before but forgot all about it until I looked it up again lol he's does like kibble but he's not as crazy about it as cheese but I'm going to try it again as it would be a lot easier and he might be less hiper too. Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow Thor is so beautiful, such a lovely colour with lovely markings.


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you Kaye!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Glad you found clicker training on You Tube - thought that I was going to have to own up about how useless I am and my inability to select or post a link...
My daughter (9) loves using the clicker and is very good at clicking at the right time to reward the behaviour she wants - she has been teaching Kiki to jump through a hoop...


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

That's so neat! Yes I'm glad I fount it too. There is so much you could do. I'm excited to work with him and I'm going to get my eight year old daughter to help too.


----------



## SadieB (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi! I was happy to see you post on Thor. I have been wondering how the similarities are with he and Sadie. Thor is beautiful! Sadie has looser curls...going for her 1st grooming next week for a "trim". She has been great lately but now the past few days she is very "biting". I think it's because I took her with us to a hockey tournament in CT for 3 days and she went to everything we had to go to. She was SOOO well behaved (amazing actually and people couldn't stop commenting how she just hung out in our arms and slept!) but it was a long few days out of her element. Now that she is home, she has been chasing me, biting my pant leg persistently! I can't even walk without her hanging on me. And it HURTS when she nips my ankles, etc! My poor son (age 5) can't even EVER be in the room without her attacking him wanting to play but bites. Puppy bites but still...it hurts. Is Thor like that? She is so sweet most of the time and then turns on us. How big is Thor? Sadie is 6 lbs. And poor thing just had a UTI. She was doing really well house training, dry all night and then started going outside, peeing and then 10 min. later peed in the house. The vet appt. was 2 days later and he confirmed it. She is fine now.

Thanks for posting Thor...would love to still keep in touch.

Mel


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey Mel it's good to hear about Sadie! I hate she just had a uti  I would love to see a pic of her if you can! Thor is the same way. Very bitey!!! We get scratches all over our hands and feet bc he is always attacking them. My three year old is the same i have to tell him to walk and not run (which seems to help a little) and tell Thor no if he attacks. Im going to be starting the clicker training soon, hopefully that'll help. when he has just woken up is the worse. He's so sweet and cuddly mostly too. He loves catching ball! Does Sadie like that? Thor two weeks ago was 5lbs and 11oz. We will be going back next Thursday for his last set of shots. He does need a trim to, so he'll be going also.


----------



## SadieB (Dec 15, 2012)

Lovecockapoo2 said:


> Hey Mel it's good to hear about Sadie! I hate she just had a uti  I would love to see a pic of her if you can! Thor is the same way. Very bitey!!! We get scratches all over our hands and feet bc he is always attacking them. My three year old is the same i have to tell him to walk and not run (which seems to help a little) and tell Thor no if he attacks. Im going to be starting the clicker training soon, hopefully that'll help. when he has just woken up is the worse. He's so sweet and cuddly mostly too. He loves catching ball! Does Sadie like that? Thor two weeks ago was 5lbs and 11oz. We will be going back next Thursday for his last set of shots. He does need a trim to, so he'll be going also.


Yes...the hands! I have little cuts all over them! Of course the winter weather is not helping either. Sadie is going for a puppy grooming (little trim around mug, clean up). She loves Bully Sticks (although the thought of what they are repulses me! LOL) But it helps to take her by the scruff when she is in "attack" mode and place her in the playpen we have set up and let her chew on something else beside us! We only let her in the kitchen/back hall. Not in the familyroom yet as there are legos, small things to chew, etc. Plus I don't want her to ruin the carpet. My kids do a good enough job with that! LOL 

Haven't heard of the clicker with anyone I know. Curious how you make out with it. Sadie knows her name by calling but if she is in her "zone" she doesn't always come. My daughter taught her to sit, do paw. Also when we go out back and she finishes her "duty" I say "want to go in?" and she goes right to the door if she is ready. I also say "are you hungry" and she freezes in place and stares at me...then gets all excited for me to put food in her bowl. Or should I say on a little dish...she is kind of afraid of her bowl because it is stainless and I think she sees her reflection! LOL She eats out of it 1/2 the time and other times it's like she had time to think about it and pauses like "Ya, I 'm all set". We then put the handful of food on the back mat near the slider and she eats off the floor. We still give her the Costco brand food that Linda started her on. It seems to be working fine but the vet said maybe try IAMS. Not for any other reason other than it is a descent brand. We do treats from Blue Buffalo but I only did that when we took her out and she pooped. Then it helped her realize to go outside and not hide in a corner of my kitchen. She also her dog food as a treat when she does "tricks". 

Here are a few pictures of Sadie I took the other day. At her check up on Dec. 24 she was the same as your pup...just shy of 6 lbs. Curious how big she'll be full grown if she takes after her parents. In the 14's maybe?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sadie and Thor are thee cutest little pups ever ... Glad they are coming on so well

xxx


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Omg soooo gorge! xxx


----------

